# Young Expat Family Move to Italy - Research Phase!



## ChgoTom (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!

I'm an American AND Romanian citizen with two kids under three (both American and Romanian) and an American wife. I am an independent consultant and I can work remotely; my clients and firm will remain in the US. We're from Chicago and looking to move to Italy for 2 years. We want to improve on the quality of life such as year-round warm weather, less hustle/bustle of a city, and be in a city of with charm. Affordability is important too. Rome and Milan are not on our wish list. We seek something smaller. 

I'm starting the research process on the following and can use your advice!

1. Our toddler needs to go to pre-school. What cities have an english program?
2. Affordability - we'd be looking for a 3-4 bedroom apartment or house/villa. Probably spend 2K+/- euros. 
3. Legal Requirements - I assume we'd need to get a residency permit?
4. Health insurance - we'd retain our US insurance but we'd need to also get health and dental insurance too
5. Car - We'd need a car too, so I assume I'll need an local driver's license + insurance

Where do I start? Any tips to build a budget? How long will the preparation take? Thanks so much

Tom


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

> 1. Our toddler needs to go to pre-school. What cities have an english program?


I'm afraid you won't find that outside of a big city, but your budget allows you to live pretty much anywhere in Italy. Your weather requirements asks that forget the North. You'll have to South of Sienna, and close to the coast.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The kids don't need an English daycare. At that age they'll learn Italian with blinding speed.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ChgoTom said:


> We want to improve on the quality of life such as year-round warm weather, less hustle/bustle of a city, and be in a city of with charm. Affordability is important too. Rome and Milan are not on our wish list. We seek something smaller.
> 
> I'm starting the research process on the following and can use your advice!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't personally call anywhere on mainland Europe year round warm. Sure southern Italy or southern Spain is warmer than a Chicago winter but that's not my definition of warm. Its rare but you can get snow in Rome.

At some point you'll need to register for residence. That likely won't be a huge hurdle for you other than the paperwork.



https://www.comune.roma.it/web-resources/cms/documents/DICHIARAZIONE_RESIDENZA.PDF



That's the form for Rome but it's a national standard. Sounds like you won't have an Italian job contract so you'll need to meet the savings requirement.

Your US health insurance isn't likely going to work with the above. You'll need something that meets the requirements before you can register for the national service.

I assume you have an American drivers license? You'll have 12 months to take the Italian test and get an Italian license. Being a new driver you'll be limited to a lower HP to weight limit for your car. I don't remember the limits but basically no high power cars for the first three years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a question: do either you or your wife speak Italian? Actually living in Italy (or any other country) requires some knowledge of the local language, particularly if you're looking to settle outside the major big cities where the tourists hang out. Most of your "administrative" activities will be in the local language with limited to no access to a translator or translations.


----------

